# seltsames lüfterverhalten



## Hitman54 (28. Januar 2010)

*seltsames lüfterverhalten*

tach!
hab seid montag nen neuen pc gehäuse ist das antec gamer 2 oder wie das heißt.es sind vorn 2 lüfter oben drauf ein großer und hinten ein lüfter im gehäuse vom hersteller her verbaut.
für den prozessor hab ich ein zahlmankühler.alle lüfter laufen auf der niedrigsten stufe.außer beim prozessor weiß ich nicht welche den kann ich manuell nicht steuern.

nun meine frage gestern wärend des normalen desktopbetriebs (hab gesuft im web ca 2h) ist irgendein lüfter kurz auf maximale leistung als wenn ich die lüftersteuerung kurz aufgedreht hätte auf max (was ich aber net hab) und dann ist er wieder in den normalbetrieb gegangen.
der rechner hatte keine volllast!!!ich kann mir dieses phänomän nicht erklären!weiß zufällig einer was das war oder was es zu bedeuten hat????


danke der micha


----------



## darkycold (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: seltsames lüfterverhalten*

Hallo

Erst mal stellt sich die Frage, warum du deinen CPU Lüfter nicht steuern kannst..
Mal geschaut mit speedfan??
Wieviel pins hat dein CPU Lüfter??
Ich denke mal eher, dass dein CPU-Lüfter übers Mainboard gesteuert wird. Da kanns vorkommen, dass der mal kurz hoch dreht, da die temp deiner cpu einfach mal kurz etwas angestiegen war.

Deine Gehäuselüfter können nicht einfach höher drehen. 
Wenn sie z.b. 7V von deiner manuellen Lüftersteuerung bekommen dann drehen sie sich mit einer bestimmten Drehzahl. Und da kann kein Lüfter einfach höher drehen ohne Voltanhebung!

MfG darkycold


----------



## Hitman54 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: seltsames lüfterverhalten*

ähm kann ihn nicht steuern weil keine lüftersteuerung da ist.und eine per software hab ich nicht instaliert...!was heißt wieviel pins hat der lüfter?am kabel?hmm kein plan ist das so wichtig?
naja kann schon sein das die temp kurz angestiegen war und er deshalb hochgedreht hat.das kuriose is halt beim zocken crysis warhead alles max was nix und beim sufen macht er sowas...!!!


----------



## darkycold (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: seltsames lüfterverhalten*

Du hast deinen CPU Lüfter sicher ans Mainboard gesteckt. Somit wird der Lüfter sage mal zu 99% vom Mainboard gesteuert.
Schau mal im Bios
Fan-control oder CPU Fan.
Irgendwie sowas.
Wegen den Pin.
Ja es ist ist wichtig. Hat der CPU Lüfter 3 pins, 4 pins (pwm) oder 4pin molex.
Bei molex ist er ja direkt ans NT angeschlossen.

Beim zocken merkst dus sowieso nicht so sehr, ob die Lüfter mal hochdrehen..

Wie schon geschrieben.
Deine Lüfter können nicht höher drehen, wenn du ihnen nicht mehr Saft gibst.
Also kanns nur CPU oder vielleicht sogar ein extrem lauter NT-Lüfter (temperaturgesteuert) gewesen sein...


----------



## Hitman54 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: seltsames lüfterverhalten*

ähm den rechner hat der alrt.com im laden zusammengebaut!!!
und könntest die hälfte des textes ohne abküuzungen usw schreiben hab nur die hälfte verstanden.bzw woran kann es nun gelegen haben das der lüfter kurz hochgedreht hat!
hab immer noch nicht verstanden was die pin anzahl mit dem hochdrehen zu tun hat!sorry falls ich bisl begriffstutzig bin...


----------



## Udel0272 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: seltsames lüfterverhalten*

Solte dein Lüfter auf der Cpu 3 kabel haben kann dieser nicht vom Mainboard geseteuert werden.

Hat er 4 Kabel ist eines das tachosignal mit dem das mainboard die drehzahl kennt und somit die drehzahl steuern kann.

Ich füge mal ein bild zu veanschaulichung bei.

In dem fall ist das Gelbe das Tachosignal!


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: seltsames lüfterverhalten*

Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt, selbst ein 3-Pol-Lüfter wird vom Mainboard gesteuert und zwar über die Volt, da nicht die Drehzahl entscheidet sondern Einzig und Allein die Temperatur der CPU.


----------



## darkycold (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: seltsames lüfterverhalten*

Zum Regeln der Lüfter müssen "eigentlich"* 3 Kabel da sein. (+ . - . Tacho.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit lässt sich der Lüfter schon regeln, über den Strom. Wird die Spannung erhöht, dreht der Lüfter schneller. 

Dann gibt es auch noch PWM.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also 4 Kabel. Dabei  ist es so, das es wieder Plus, Minus, Tacho und zusätzlich ein PWM Signal gibt. Dabei ist es aber so, das der Lüfter immer 12V bekommt, und das PWM Signal den Strom aber ganz schnell und oft ein und abstellt. Somit wird die Drehzahl dann verringert.

Was mein Post dir sagen sollte...
Schau im Bios nach ob dort etwas über dein Fan-Control oder CPU-Fan steht. Dort hat man die möglichkeit zu sehen, wie dein Lüfter eingestellt ist. 
Dies war aber nur am Rande, da der CPU Lüfter meiner Meinung nach der Einzige ist, welcher hoch und runterregeln könnte, ohne dass du Manuell etwas verstellst.

Hoffe es war jetzt verständlicher.

*
Auch mit 2 Kabeln kann man Regeln. Was macht man denn an einer manuellen Lüftersteuerung. Auch der Lüfter meiner Graka, die xfx 4870 im xfx design wird geregelt, obwohl er nur einen 2Pin Anschluss hat!!

MfG darkycold


edit: Mist, wieder zu langsam!!!


----------



## Hitman54 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: seltsames lüfterverhalten*

ähm...ich wollt doch nur wissen wo die ursach für mein "problemchen" liegt sonst nix weiter...


----------



## darkycold (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: seltsames lüfterverhalten*




Genau da!!!
Das war dein CPU Lüfter!!!!!

Wie ich schon in meinem 2. Post geschrieben habe...

MfG darkycold


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: seltsames lüfterverhalten*

Schön ruhig bleiben.


----------



## Hitman54 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: seltsames lüfterverhalten*

und warum hat er das nu gemacht?mein alter rechner hat das in 5 jahren nicht gemacht!!!


----------



## darkycold (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: seltsames lüfterverhalten*

 Post 2

Weil die Temp der CPU gestiegen ist?!

Warum sonst?!


----------



## Hitman54 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: seltsames lüfterverhalten*

ja und warum sollte sie das tun wenn ich nur im web surfe und der rechner nicht belastet wird?
sollte ich dann meine lüfter alles bisl höher drehen und mir son tool für den cpu lüfter besorgen???
ich glaub wir kommen der antwort näher hehe.


----------



## AchtBit (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: seltsames lüfterverhalten*



Hitman54 schrieb:


> ja und warum sollte sie das tun wenn ich nur im web surfe und der rechner nicht belastet wird?
> sollte ich dann meine lüfter alles bisl höher drehen und mir son tool für den cpu lüfter besorgen???
> ich glaub wir kommen der antwort näher hehe.


 
Das Phenomen tritt bei pulse modulierter Lüftersteuerung auf. 

Und zwar dann, wenn auf dem Board mehr als 2 Lüfter eingesteckt sind und oder wenn Mischbetrieb auf dem Board verwendet wird. Z.B. CPU Fan PWM und SYS Fan Leagcy(eingestellt oder wegen mangelnder Unterstützung)

Mein Tip vergiss PWM und Intel QST Lüftersteuerung und verwende Legacy wenn möglich. Leider ists teuerer Legacy im I/O Controller zu verwenden, deshalb haben billige Boards meist nur für einen Lüfter Legacy Steuerung implementiert.


----------



## Hitman54 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: seltsames lüfterverhalten*

aha ok.noch so am rande is es schlimm wenn sowas passiert mit den lüftern?muß ich grund zur sorge haben?


----------



## esszett (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: seltsames lüfterverhalten*

hat schonmal jemand an ein evtl. vorhandenes sensorproblem gedacht?
und eigentlich waere es doch auch sinnvoll, sich ueberhaupt mal die systemtemperaturen anzusehen, oder? 

ich hab bspw. auf meiner graka einen sensor, der ploetzlich und nur fuer wenige sekunden(-bruchteile) einen wert anzeigt, der irgendwo bei 5°c liegt, dann schnellt er wieder auf die richtige temperatur hoch (~38°c)... ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass es moeglich ist, dass bei dir ein sensor fuer einen moment einen falschen wert uebermittelt und das mainboard den luefter - bis der sensor wieder umspringt - auf maximum hochregelt...

logge doch mal die cpu-temperaturen (mit "coretemp"), sodass du neben der aktuellen temperatur auch noch den max- und den minwert siehst... oder beobachte die temperaturen des gesamten systems (mit "everest")... das koennte schon aufschluss geben...

gruSZ


----------



## Hitman54 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: seltsames lüfterverhalten*



AchtBit schrieb:


> Das Phenomen tritt bei pulse modulierter Lüftersteuerung auf.
> 
> Und zwar dann, wenn auf dem Board mehr als 2 Lüfter eingesteckt sind und oder wenn Mischbetrieb auf dem Board verwendet wird. Z.B. CPU Fan PWM und SYS Fan Leagcy(eingestellt oder wegen mangelnder Unterstützung)
> 
> Mein Tip vergiss PWM und Intel QST Lüftersteuerung und verwende Legacy wenn möglich. Leider ists teuerer Legacy im I/O Controller zu verwenden, deshalb haben billige Boards meist nur für einen Lüfter Legacy Steuerung implementiert.




definiere bitte mal billige boards.ich hab ein pa55ud4.
also sollte ich schauen welche lüfter auf dem board gesteckt sind und dann schauen das nur 1 lüfter dort angesteckt it und dann ist das problem weg?
was ich immer noch nicht raff warum sollte die cpu im leerlauf auf einmal heiß werden?
oh und bitte keine abkürzungen oder so verwenden ganze namen ich bin naja fast leie ok !
und was ist mischbetrieb auf nem board?
am besten schreibt es so das es auch richtige blitzmerker verstehen!


----------



## UnnerveD (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: seltsames lüfterverhalten*



> was ich immer noch nicht raff warum sollte die cpu im leerlauf auf einmal heiß werden?



zB. eine Spannungsschwankung, ein Virenscan im Hintergrund, der kurzzeitig die Temperatur hochtreibt, fehlerhafte Sensorwerte...

Sorgen solltest du dir in der Regel keine machen - die Tatsache, dass der Lüfter nach kurzer Zeit wieder langsamer gedreht hat, deutet darauf hin, dass alles i.O. ist - sollte er permanent laufen, kannst du dir dann Sorgen machen.

mfG


----------

